# Forum slow today?



## LadyCook61 (Nov 24, 2008)

Is the forum slow today or is it my laptop ?


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2008)

i had problems in between, where I thought it's slow... but not always...


----------



## Katie H (Nov 24, 2008)

Been movin' along just fine for me today.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2008)

Fine here.
Yesterday morning is when I was having the problem. Until I rebooted my router.


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2008)

it works now.. just had the problems about five hours ago..


----------

